# Disney Premier Passport



## JonathanIT (Mar 18, 2010)

I know this is not really a DVC specific topic, but I was wondering what DVC members thought of the new Disney Premier Pass that was announced last week.  Especially since it really is a product that is intended to be marketed specifically to DVC members (with the opening of VGC at Disneyland in California).

Though I am not a DVC member (I book my DVC stays through RCI/HGVC), I already have a Disneyland Premium AP (my "home" resort) as well as a WDW AP (I go 5-6 times per year).  It is my understanding that my Premier Pass automatic upgrade replacement should already be on it's way (several friends have already received theirs). It should have an expiration date of the later of the two AP's I already have so that is great news because I only just renewed my WDW AP for 15 months!  My new Premier Pass should be good through June 2011.   

It is really a great deal for those that already paid for both AP's.  For one thing, the Pass gives "Premium" status and benefits for both resorts.  My WDW AP was just a standard 365-day park hopper.  So auto-upgrade there for me.  .   

The cost is $700, a savings of over $300 from buying a PAP from both coasts.  Many members are complaining that there is no DVC discount... but really the pass itself is a response to members who wanted a discount on both AP's so it's a discount in itself.   The other negative is that I don't think they are offering the monthly payment plan, something that will affect DLR AP holders who enjoyed that perk (including myself).

As a DVC member, is it something you would consider if you didn't already have both AP's?

As for me, I'm just anxiously checking my mail everyday!


----------



## logan115 (Mar 18, 2010)

We're DVC members, but unfortunately we don't have the chance to go enough to make an AP at either place work - let alone both, so although it's nice and should work well for some we won't be doing these.

Chris


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Mar 19, 2010)

We are DVC member who live in Central CA and own DVC at WDW.

We plan our WDW trips so that we take 2 trips in the same 12 month period, usually Fall for F&W and Spring for F&G, then skip the next year.  We are currently in the off year and wondering what made sense for this year given that we plan to get a Deluxe WDW AP with DVC discount.  With the Premier Pass, we will get to enjoy the benefits of a PAP at Disneyland, which will allow us to visit on Saturdays in August before Aladdin closes.  So this year, it makes sense for us; next year (with no planned WDW visit) not so much. -- Suzanne


----------



## brp (Mar 19, 2010)

We've never been to Disneyland and have no intention of going since Epcot is our main Disney draw (we own at BCV and BWV). Obviously not a lot of utility for us 

(And, yes, we do live in California, so Disneyland is just too close as well)

Cheers.


----------



## icydog (Mar 20, 2010)

It's a good deal if you are a golfer even if you never go to the other coast. Otherwise, I think the price is outrageous.


----------

